# DxO Reviews Canon EF 24-105 (non-L)



## JumboShrimp (Apr 16, 2015)

Here: 

http://www.dxomark.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-24-105mm-f-3.5-5.6-IS-STM-lens-review-Affordable-EF-all-rounder-holds-its-own


----------



## Aglet (Apr 16, 2015)

another "good enough" product to bundle into a cheap FF consumer package.
I use the Nikon cheap FF 24-85mm lens and it actually holds up very well with its less ambitious zoom range, I've been considering that Sigma tho...


----------

